# hey! im new and in need of advice if you can help



## Cherry Lola (Oct 2, 2008)

my leo is about to shed and seems a bit lathargic, this is the first time she will have shed whilst i ahve had her and i was wondering if anyone could tell me what behaviour is normally displayed when they are shedding or about to??? please tell am a bit worried x


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Im new to and i asked a friend who has a snake and his said that they refuse to eat and that his snake hides away for a bit and of course the skin goes shiney and eyes go misty i hope that helps


----------



## Cherry Lola (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks i just needed some reassurance that she was ok and that her behaviour didn't mean that she might have an infection or something x


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

My snake goes off her food and lies around all day when she's due a shed.
Now her colours are very dull and her eyes are almost pastel blue.

It sounds like the leo should be due a shed. I don't have a leo though so it's only applied opinions.


----------



## The-Dragon-Man (Nov 13, 2008)

It is perfectly normal for a Bearded Dragon to be lathargic, when they are shedding there skin, all you need to do is talk to the Bearded Dragon, let them know that everything is ok, as Bearded Dragon do understand what you are saying, after they have shed there skin they will be back to thier lively self again, give them plenty of water and food, spray the tank with water, around the inside of tank, to give moistuer!


----------

